# squatters near Detroit



## jukkavassar (Jun 22, 2016)

I know of a few good squats close to Detroit. Hmu for the area and how to get in


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 23, 2016)

if somebody having trouble finding a squat in detroit thats a problem...


----------



## jukkavassar (Jun 23, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> if somebody having trouble finding a squat in detroit thats a problem...


It's near ferndale.


----------

